# Prettykitty's MAC Collection!



## PrettyKitty (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry, it's only one pic! But you get the idea... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I bought my first MAC cosmetic in March 2004, and for 7 months after that day, I only bought 20-25 items. 

I really started to be a MAC freak only in October 2004 (It's less than 1 year ago!)  I have 201 products if I remember correctly. 

The fact is: It's 175 MAC items that I bought in 6 months... 

I'm a freak and I like it.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 9, 2005)

welcome back prettykitty!! Haven't heard from you for ages. ... Anywayz, back to your collection- all i can say is WOW!! that is one awesome collection you got there!! love your eyeshadows and lipglasses....  so jealous!


----------



## speakerpunk (Sep 9, 2005)

*falls over*


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 9, 2005)

I looooove your collection!!


----------



## snexce (Sep 9, 2005)

*faints*


----------



## angelwings (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow you've got a great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 9, 2005)

ummm. WOW! KILLER collection!


----------



## melony (Sep 9, 2005)

i am in awe
you sure like blush!


----------



## Tara (Sep 9, 2005)

wow! you have an awesome collection already!


----------



## deathcabber (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh such jealousy...that is quite a wonderful collection


----------



## stella. (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG. You are so lucky!


----------



## Shanneran (Sep 10, 2005)

this is me sitting here pretending not to be jealous, but totally being jealous


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 10, 2005)

*green with envy*

You have all the colors i want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lovely collection!


----------



## misswilliam (Sep 10, 2005)

wow! i would love to steal a few of your lipglasses!


----------



## vesta (Sep 10, 2005)

Your lipgloss collection is out of control and I LOVE it


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow there are no words that is a gorgeous collection


----------



## blackkittychick (Sep 10, 2005)

delete


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 10, 2005)

that's an awesome collection


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackkittychick* 
_Great collection.  I have a question..on the first row, with all those blushes, what are those first three products?  are they skinfinishes?  They're bigger than the blushes and one is short of a chamagne color, one is a coral and the other one looks like a dark red.  Thanks!_

 
Yeah, it's 3 Mineralize Skinfinishes! It's Shimpagne, Stereo Rose and So Ceylon.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 10, 2005)

which one is that shadow that you've used so much that you can see the pan?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_which one is that shadow that you've used so much that you can see the pan?_

 
Shroom!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

Fantastic collection.


----------



## AprilBomb (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful! Wiping the drool from my chin as I type!


----------



## Joke (Sep 15, 2005)

Sweet! I love all those wonderfull blushes next to another!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Sep 17, 2005)

You have so pretty things!I love all of them


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misswilliam* 
_wow! i would love to steal a few of your lipglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome collection!


----------



## peike (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW. I love it


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

that is wow


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## Amber (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice! Haha that one eyelash looks like it exploded inside the case.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 7, 2005)

Ooh, it's like looking at jewels all lined up! Yum!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber* 
_Nice! Haha that one eyelash looks like it exploded inside the case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL yeah I made individual lashes with it!


----------



## trixibella (Oct 11, 2005)

Gorgeous collection!! I wish I had all of it... sigh...


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

lipgloss 4 ever


----------

